# Creigton & Scenic



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

I was just researching areas. Can I get to this point from Scenic? Is it private property? I dont mind walking a little bit. It seems like it would be a nice spot.


----------



## Pastor Billy (Oct 4, 2007)

The area that you circled is private property. There are some access points to the north and the south. Of course stay on the beach and out of the woods and you should be ok. BUT I have never done much good fishing at the point. About where your line is on the northern part is sometimes decent fishing


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a friend who lives just about where your arrow crosses land. He often has said he walks to the point to fish. However, I live north of I-10 and have boated past that point many times. It is shallow way out, and one has to be careful with a boat. Myself, Inever saw anything "fishy" about that point. Fish can be caught all up and down this area, and experience teaches that some areas are preferred more than others. Access is a problem from the land however.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Nitzey (11/13/2008)*I have a friend who lives just about where your arrow crosses land. He often has said he walks to the point to fish. However, I live north of I-10 and have boated past that point many times. It is shallow way out, and one has to be careful with a boat. Myself, I never saw anything "fishy" about that point. Fish can be caught all up and down this area, and experience teaches that some areas are preferred more than others. Access is a problem from the land however.




I usually consider points in general to be "fishy"...or at least worth a try if the conditions are right...that's just me though.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

stay outta my flounder hole!!! oke.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Outgoing tide can produce some specs. It is kindof a hassle to get to though.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

I have gigged flounder nosed up On the north side of that point where there's a little drop off.


----------

